# New Carb on Tecumseh 8hp Snow King - Runs Full Choke Only



## cqlink (Dec 26, 2017)

Pretty much like the title states. New carb and new fuel line. New primer bulb fuel line as well. When I prime it I'm thinking I hear it suck a bit of air. Can't recall if I've heard this before because the machine always ran great until I found the leaking primer lime.

Only runs on full choke. Newer style carb with 1/2" bolt on bottom of bowl. No adjustment pin on bottom of bowl. Played around with mix screw on side of carb body with no luck. Begins to stall when I take it off full choke. Thinking I'm not getting fuel to carb but as mentioned, I replaced everything. Don't think I crimped the main fuel line when I replaced the old one.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

i would look for an air leak.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

check the float level even on a brand new carb its best to pull the bowl and check the float etc before installing it
much easier off the machine then on


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

The screw on the side is non-adjustable, it's a jet, needs to be tighten, not a mixture screw.

Spray some starting fluid at the intake gasket, maybe a leak there. Otherwise follow the advice above. Defective carb? Somehow dirt in one of the holes?

Remove the fuel bowl, see how fast fuel is leaking out.


----------

